# endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose :)



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Apr. 2010)

,

gestern habe ich spontan bei Hornbach zugeschlagen und mir für meinen Teich 3 x die Sorte Attraction für je knapp 6 € gekauft.

Die kleinen warten nun im Teich aufs umpflanzen. Ich denke ich werde dies am WE schaffen.


Ich werde sie in warscheinlich in 20 L Baueimer pflanzen oder, falls ich doch einen etwas größeren Seerosenkorb als den Baueimer finden dann darein und den vorher mit Vlies auskleiden. Ich möchte nicht, dass die Seerosen den genzen Teich zuwuchern, deshalb möchte ich keine riesen Maurerkübel im Teich haben.

Nun hab ich gerade diesen Beitrag mal gelesen: http://testberichte.ebay.de/Seerosen-richtig-pflanzen_W0QQugidZ10000000002299743


Er schreibt, dass die Körbe relativ schnell spröde werden, ist dass denn immer noch der Fall - wie sind da eure Erfahrungen ?


Und dann schreibt er noch dies 





> Da man in vielen Regionen keine Lehmprodukte als Bodenverbesserer kaufen kann bzw. sich nur schwer auftreiben läßt, verwendet man am besten gleich Natur-Katzenstreu (Bio/Öko Katzenstreu  unbehandelt und frei von Duftstoffen). Biologische Katzenstreu besteht zu 100% aus Bentoniten, was nix anderes als Lehm darstellt. Die 1/6 Angabe für den Lehm basiert auf der Verwendung dieser Katzenstreu, da diese sehr quellfähig ist, und so das Mischungsverhältnis am Ende etwa bei 1/3 Erde, 1/3 Lehm und 1/3 Sand liegen dürfte.




Was haltet ihr denn von so einem Lehmersatz ?

Wirklich schon beim einsetzten düngen ?

Mein Teichwasser ist total klar, muss ich die Seerosen step by step langsam absenken oder können die gleich in die passende Tiefe gestellt werden ?


----------



## Echinopsis (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

Hi Ralf,

erstmal Glückwunsch zum Kauf, Seerosen sind doch etwas tolles!!

Wie groß sind denn die "Kleinen", hast du evtl Bilder? Ich persönlich finde 20 Liter Eimer noch zu groß, ich würde sie erstmal in 10 Liter Eimer setzen und in ein paar Jahren umtopfen.

Das mit den Gitterkörben kann ich eigentlich nicht bestätigen. Meine erste Seerose hatte ich damals ebenfalls in einen Gitterkorb gesetzt. Sie war 5 Jahre in diesem Gitterkorb, bis derselbige fast gesprengt ist. Gitterkörbe würde ich nicht verwenden, wenn du nicht möchtest, dass sie sich im Teich weiter ausbreitet. Da empfiehlt sich ein normaler Eimer besser.

Gedüngt habe ich damals meine Seerosen garnicht, geblüht haben sie trotzdem. 
Trotzdem verzichte ich jetzt nichtmehr auf Dünger und verwende Düngekegel. 

Zum Lehmersatz: Das Ganze klingt etwas kurios. 
Wie sieht denn euer Gartenboden aus? Ich würde diesen verwenden und mit Sand strecken. 
Beim einsetzen würde ich persönlich noch nichts düngen. Würde Dir ab dem zweiten Jahr eine Düngung empfehlen. 

Die Seerose solltest du Step by step langsam absenken, sodass sie sich langsam eingewöhnt.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg mit der Seerose!

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

Hi Ralf,

3 Nymphaea "Attraktion" dürften ein bischen viel sein. Das ist eine sehr starkwüchsige Sorte (Kategorie Wuchermonster:shock). Meine eine hatte innerhalb ein paar Jahren weit mehr als 20qm Wasserfläche bedeckt (war allerdings auch ausgepflanzt). Wegen dem starken Wachstum sind solche Sorten recht preiswert

MfG Frank


----------



## laolamia (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

moin!

die habe ich auch, aber warum kaufst du die 3mal? die waechst auch in einzelhaltung sehr gut 
ich hab sie in einem pflanzkorb mit sand-lehm gemisch und duengekegel untergebracht.
die kann gleich auf die richtige tiefe abgesenkt werden, steht ja ehhh nicht so tief.

achja im gegensatz zu danielk wuerde ich dir von "gartenboden" im teich abraten 

gruss marco


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

Danke für eure Infos,

gern mach ich mal ein paar Fotos.

Ich wollte in jeder Teichecke eine unterbringen die sich dann so im Umkreis von 1,5m ausbreiten darf. Ich dachte, mit einem kleineren Topf könnte ich sie im Größenwachstum begrenzen ... oder fressen sich diese Monsterpflanzen dann selbst auf ?

Der Gartenboden ist ungedüngter Mutterboden.

PS die wurden als Balkonseerosen angeboten, mit so einem Foto drauf wo sie in einer kleinen Schale drinn sind die auf Tisch steht


----------



## Echinopsis (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> PS die wurden als Balkonseerosen angeboten, mit so einem Foto drauf wo sie in einer kleinen Schale drinn sind die auf Tisch steht



 

Zeig mal ein Foto!


----------



## laolamia (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

hi!

Die Seerose der Sorte "__ Attraction" gedeiht am besten in 80 bis 120 cm Wassertiefe an einer sonnigen Stelle und ist sehr wuchsfreudig. Ihre Blüten, die von Juni bis September erscheinen, sind intensiv rot und betragen bis zu 10 cm im Durchmesser.  meine nimmt bestimmt auch so 10m² ein.

aber ob in baumarktware das drin ist was draufsteht.... der preis ist eigetnlich auch "zu" guenstig


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Zeig mal ein Foto!



Ich knips mal die Verpackung, das lustige war, daneben stand die gleiche Sorte in einem etwas größeren Kübel für den Teich und kostete 10 €.

Die Fotos sahen so ähnlich aus wie hier: http://www.gartenpflanzen-infos.de/208/teichpflanzen/teich-fuer-terrasse-und-balkon-2.html


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

Meine Seerosen-Gitterkörbe haben auch schon 10 Jahre überlebt. Sehen aus wie neu.
Ich hatte sie innen mit einem Jutetuch ausgeschlagen, aber die Seerosen wucherten natürlich bald auch außerhalb. Mangels Lehm (wir haben hier nur märkischen Sand ) habe ich damals fertige Teicherde genommen und dann alle 2 Jahre Düngekegel eingedrückt. Das funktionierte sehr gut. Ich habe sie anfangs auch höher stehen lassen (umgedrehten Blumentopf druntergestellt) und dann nach und nach abgesenkt. Aber ich denke, das muß nicht sein, wenn das Wasser sich schon genügend erwärmt hat. Die Blätter kommen trotzdem recht schnell an die Oberfläche. Ich meine, Seerosen sind recht unproblematisch.


----------



## Christine (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Die Fotos sahen so ähnlich aus wie hier: http://www.gartenpflanzen-infos.de/208/teichpflanzen/teich-fuer-terrasse-und-balkon-2.html



Ja, das ist schon klasse, was man mit den modernen Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen so zaubern kann. Allein das __ Hechtkraut ist ein Brüller.

Aber - Gartenerde: Werner empfiehlt den Boden unter der Rasensode. Und er muss es ja wissen.

Katzenstreu: Die ganz billige Klumpstreu von Rossm..n ist reines Bentonit. Hab ich auch schon im Garten untergearbeitet. Falls das zu unsicher ist: Es gibt Bentonit auch im Fachhandel von Neud..rff. Kostet aber mindestens das 5fache.

Und düngen: Ja - vor dem Pflanzen. Vorzugsweise Düngekegel. Die schiebst Du unter die Pflanze, so das sie nachher gar nicht mehr direkt mit dem Wasser in Kontakt kommen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

Danke Christine,

da ich gestern das Loch für den Sandkasten ausgehoben habe, hab ich also genau die richtige Erde. Der Rasen wurde dieses Jahr auch noch nicht gedüngt.

Für den Muzi nutze ich extrem classic Klumpstreu, das könnte ich dann ja untermischen. Ich schau mal, dass ich die Osmocote Kegel heute bekomme. Ich werds dann ersteinmal mit nem 12L Baueimer versuchen, obendrauf würde einen Rest Unkrautvlies drauflegen und mit nen paar kieseln beschweren - wäre das ok für die Wurzeln ?


----------



## Christine (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

Hallo Ralf,

die Katzenstreu würde ich nicht nehmen. Die enthält nämlich Duftstoffe. Was für Katzen ungefährlich ist, kann sich im Wasser schon ganz anders verhalten. Guck lieber nach einer ohne alles. Ohne Duft- und Zusatzstoffe etc.

Und statt Unkrautvlies würd ich Zeitungs- oder Haushaltspapier nehmen.


----------



## Plätscher (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

Hallo Ralf,

Unkrautvlies ist nicht verrotbar und dichtet die Oberfläche des Eimers für Würzeln ab. 

Ich mach es immer so: den Eimer zu 3/4 füllen dann mit Küchenpapier abdecken, ca 2-3cm feiner Kies od. andere kleine Steine zum beschweren nehmen. Danach den Eimer gießen bis das Substrat voll gewässert ist. Überschüssiges Wasser bis zur Substratoberfläche abgießen und dann vorsichtig versenken.

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das auf diese Art und Weise der Pflanzung die Wassertrübung verringert wird und die Pflanzen nicht wieder aufschwimmen.


----------



## Digicat (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

Servus Ralf

Bentonit ist Ton ....

Ton ist so fein, daß es die Lager von Teichpumpen zerstört .... nur so angemerkt


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

Danke für eure guten Ratschläge ... da hatt ich ohne Euch sonst wieder einiges falsch gemacht   

PS: genau in diesem Moment fiel mir gerade ein, dass ich doch einen Eimer Lehm beim Teichaubau extra aufgehoben hatte für evtl. kommende Seerosen ... steht in der hintersten Kellerecke und wird nun endlich dafür benutzt worauf er so lange gewartet hatte


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

Hab mir soeben mal die Auswüchse dieser Sorte angesehen und mich dafür entschieden doch nur eine zu behalten ... war halt so ein spontankauf bei dem Preis wird man eben schnell schwach.

Hornbach ist sehr kulant und nimmt die beiden zurück.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

Hi,

ja, mal wieder ein besonders toll getürktes Foto. (mich würde ja mal interessieren ob man solche Vertreiber nicht wegen eines Betrugsversuches anklagen könnte) Allein die blühende __ Iris pseudacorus würde im Orginal über 1m hoch sein und den Topf komplett ausfüllen. Und ne Attraktion braucht schon ne reine Wassertiefe von 70-80cm und allein der Bodengund für die Seerose (und anderen Pflanzen) müßte schon dicker sein als der gesamte Bottich überhaupt tief ist

MfG Frank


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

 ihr lieben,

so, nun die versprochenen Fotos.

Hier seht ihr die Verpackung mit dem wunderschönen Schnittblumenfoto 

   

manchmal frag ich mich, wieviel % der Leute meinen, durch den Kauf so etwas zu erreichen  

Und bei Aldi gabs heut 30 Düngekegel zum Preis von 3,99 €

   

Der 20 L Eimer hat unten einen Durchmesser von 29 cm, was meint ihr  - reichen 4 Kegel ?

Und hier die drei kleinen, ich denke ich behalte die größte mit den meisten Trieben.


----------



## Candira (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

Oh, diese Seerosen haben aber schon viele Schwimmblätter!

Darf ich mal ne Zwischenfrage stellen?

Mein Teich wurde ja generalüberholt. Er war ja ausgelaufen und die Hälfte des Wassers war raus. Die Seerose war den Winter über im Teich, ich habe sie vor den Bauarbeiten rausgenommen und sie hatte auch kleine Blättchen dran. 
Jetzt ist wieder drin, aber es ist noch kein Schwimmblatt in Sicht. 

Wann bilden die Seerosen denn ihre Schwimmblätter aus?

Ich hab nun doch Angst, daß sie erfroren ist.


----------



## Goldi2009 (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

Hallo Candira,

meine Seerosenblätter sind jetzt gerade am austreiben, kleine Stengel mit Blätter im Tiefwasser zu sehen. Bis die Blätter an der Wasseroberfläche und vollständig aufgefaltet sind, dauert es aber noch! Ist bei Dir noch gar nichts zu sehen? 

Viele Grüße

Anne


----------



## Candira (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

Kleine Stengel mit Blättchen sind da. Gaaanz unten. Sie liegt ja bei ca 1 Meter Wassertiefe
und so klar ist das Wasser noch nicht, als daß ich es genau sehen könnte. 
Ich hab gestern 11 Grad Wassertemperatur gemessen. 

Im letzten Jahr, als ich den Teich übernommen habe, hatte sie viele Blätter und hat auch reichlich geblüht.


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

Ja, so siehts bei mir auch aus 

Kleine Blättchen treiben gerade aus, sind aber noch tief unter Wasser.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

Also wenn Eure Seerosen gerade erst aus dieser Tiefe austreiben, warum muss ich sie nach dem einpflanzen ersteinmal höher stellen ? Gehen sonst die Schwimmblätter kaputt oder verträgt die frisch eingepflanzte Seerose die Temperaturveränderungen nicht ?


----------



## laolamia (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

eigentlich gewinnst du nur zeit , sie kommt dann etwas frueher in die gaenge.


----------



## Candira (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

Da bin ich ja froh - hatte schon Angst, die Seerose hat den kaputten Teich und den strengen Winter nicht überlebt. 

Nun warte ich mal auf die Schwimmblätter...:beten


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

Hallo,
Ich habe gestern von einem Arbeitskollegen 2 zugewucherte Kübel mit Seerosen
erhalten. Nachdem ich sie jetzt freigelegt habe, sind jeweils ca 6 bis 7 Austriebsstellen
mit jungen Blättern zu erkennen. Darf ich die jetzt einfach so teilen, daß an jedem frischen
Trieb ein Stück von dem Rhizom (ist ca. 20cm lang) bleibt?
Komplett möchte ich sie so nicht einpflanzen, denn da ist sie mir zu groß.
Auf Anworten freut sich
Markus


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Also wenn Eure Seerosen gerade erst aus dieser Tiefe austreiben, warum muss ich sie nach dem einpflanzen ersteinmal höher stellen ? Gehen sonst die Schwimmblätter kaputt oder verträgt die frisch eingepflanzte Seerose die Temperaturveränderungen nicht ?



Das gilt in erster Line für frisch gekaufte Seerosen. Die werden nämlich häufig in Flachwasser gezogen und oft auch unter Dach vorgetrieben. Wenn die dann raus ins Freie kommen und ins tiefe, kalte Wasser, bekommen sie einen Schock. Bei empflindlichen Sorten (bei Baumarktware eher selten zu finden) kann das auch einen Totalausfall bedeuten.

Durch das stufenweise Runtersetzen erleichterst Du der Seerose die Anpassung an den neuen Standort.


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Darf ich die jetzt einfach so teilen, daß an jedem frischen
> Trieb ein Stück von dem Rhizom (ist ca. 20cm lang) bleibt?



Hallo Markus,

ja - das kannst Du. Weitere Infos findet Ihr übrigens hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24339


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

Mal sehn ob ich heute zum einpflanzen komme und ein paar schöne Fotos mache.

Das Mischungsverhältnis würde dann so aussehen:

Gartenerde von unter dem Rasen mit etwa 1/6 Lehm und 2/6 Sand mischen.

Ich kalkuliere also für meinen 20 L Baueimer mit 18L Füllmenge.

-> also mische ich in einem anderen Eimer: ca. 1,08 L Lehm und ca. 2,16 L Sand  und 14,76 L Erde per Meßbecher zusammen.

Dann kommt vielleicht so eine 1/3 Schicht in den Eimer und die Düngekegel draufgelegt, darüber ne gaaanz dünne Schicht Substrat und die Seerose drauf  so dass alles mit der Höhe passt. Schlemme immer zwischendurch schön ein und am Ende kommt ne Lage Küchenpapier drauf mit Kieseln beschwert.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

danke Christine für die prompte Antwort,
werde mich heute gleich ans teilen machen.
lg Markus


----------



## Eugen (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> also mische ich in einem anderen Eimer: ca. 1,08 L Lehm und ca. 2,16 L Sand  und 14,76 L Erde per Meßbecher zusammen.
> .



Hallo Ralf,
also zum abmessen würde ich keinen Meßbecher nehmen, das ist alles viel zu ungenau.  

Wir haben gestern übrigens für den neuen Teich Substrat gemischt.
Erde,Lehm und Sand. 
Es waren fast 3 cbm mit Hilfe einer Mischmaschine.
In welchem Verhältnis ? Keine Ahnung 
Den Pflanzen ist es ziemlich egal.

Will damit sagen : Man kanns auch übertreiben.


----------



## Christine (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

 Das misst man sowieso nicht in Litern - die Maßeinheit hierfür ist "Schippe"...D


----------



## Digicat (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: endlich hab ich nun auch ne Seerose *

Servus Eugen, Servus Teichfreunde, Servus Ralf

@ Eugen: "Leider", leider insofern, weil deine Teich mit, ich denke, nur mit einer Handvoll hier im Forum befindlichen Teichen vergleichbar ist ... 
Dein Teich hat keinen Fischbesatz, keine Technik, dafür aber ein Pflanzenmeer  ......

@ Ralf: Ich finde es super wie du dich mit der Materie beschäftigst und für die 18 Liter Seerosenbehältnis ist es schon ok, wenn du mit Liter rechnest .... nur ich würde mir nicht so einen Kopf machen ...... Schippe Mutterboden, Schippe Kies, ..... wie Elschen auch schon schrieb .....
Außer du hast Vermutung das du gerade so an der Kippe zwischen "habe ich doch genug Pflanzen ???" und "können die Pflanzen den Nährstoffüberschuß noch schaffen ???" stehst ...

Aber ich denke du hast genug Pflanzenreserven ....


----------

